# Radius of Bachman curves?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok this is NOT for me. MY ex-father in law has a Lionel battery set and wants somehting MORE than the basic circle fo track for the grandkids. He is not opposed to getting different track but hasn't got 2 nickels to rub together. I think I've got a Bachman set someplace un-opened that I can donate the track to him from. MY ex is willing to buy him the switches if she can find them. I want to sketch up a quick track plan for him though and have no idea what radius the curves are? This will be set up for Christmas only on a platform of some sort. I know the caveats with the rust issues etc. 

Also any donations would be greatly appreciated.

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know, the radius if 2'. 

Chuck


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

The issue might be finding Bachmann straight track and switches. If you want something other than a simple circle, you might have to look at other track options.
Ralph


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I measured the diameter years ago and don't remember the exact figure but it will NOT fit on a 4 foot sheet of plywood, its too wide. the switches will work, barely. You can find straight and curved track on eBay but it is way overpriced.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the diameter is measured from the center of the track between the rails. Therefore the diameter of the outside of the ties would be more like 51 or 52" and would not fit on a 4' wide piece of plywood.

Chuck N


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Foot measurements are aproximations, They were made to MM. Had to work with LGB .... 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bite the bullet and _dump_ the Bachmann track!! (Really, it's for the best!) This way you won't be tempted to waste your money on crappy track with crappy conductivity and crappy connectors! I was given this advice 12 years ago and I wasted hundreds of dollars because I thought_ it would be better to just keep adding to what I already had! _I learned _my_ lesson the hard way and I would see you not make the same mistake. Take it for what it's worth but that track should have been dumped by Bachmann over a decade ago!


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to go with Steve on this one as well. Dump the Lionel and Bachmann track and get something better. Perhaps Aristocrafts Aluminum track. They have 4ft dia. curves in aluminum for about $40.00 for a complete circle and you can also get straight and flex for reasonable prices and they have a number of Aluminum, Stainless Steel and brass turnouts that can be used. I used the bachmann track I had collected over that past few years for a layout for the front yard at xmas which was roughly 30ft long by 12feet wide in an oval. The track was outside for 2 weeks without any rain, but the moisture in the air and the dew cause the rail to rust overnight. If you are going to just do it under the xmas tree it would be ok, but I like to build big and do it outdoors. Next years xmas layout will be 3 times the size of this years, but will be done using aluminum turnouts and rail so it won't rust. 

Dan S.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get used brass track for the same price as new bachman steel track. Brass will last forever, steel will rust even indoors and Bachmann tes are not uv protected and must not be used near sunlight.


----------

